# Dimebag Tribute on Headbangers Ball



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Hopefully one of my friends' with Tivo will record this. I hope the WHOLE show will be dedicated to DIME this time. Last year sucked!!!! 
They only had a 30 minutes of the show dedicated to him. They had to make time for a crappy band called Full Blown Chaos.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

They did a better job this year with the Ball. My mistake. Last year the show had an hour dedicated to Dime. It was good to see all those Pantera Vids.:devil:


----------

